# Le retour de l'Apple IIe



## Superparati (12 Juillet 2008)

Ce n'est pas forcement le temps qui fera oublié ce genre machine. 
C'est un monde vraiment différent que les Macintoshs plus évolué et surtout disposant de l'IHM !

J'ai récupéré celle magnifique machine il y a quelque jour, faisant à la fois le bonheur de mon père et moi même.
Son premier ordinateur c'est pas comme sa première voiture, on ne l'oublie pas !





Le voila une fois brossé, bichonné je dirai même !

Maintenant le plus dire reste à faire c'est à dire à savoir bien l'utiliser.
Il y a certainement quelques personnes se souvenant des lignes de commande les plus utiles, ou les actions à ne pas faire ou à faire.
J'aimerai connaître de A à Z cette ordinateur qui à tout réapprendre je suis prêt!
Je sais que les Apple IIe peuvent être contrôlé via plusieurs langage de programmation comme le Merlin, le Dos, le Basic 
Pour certains il est préférable d'avoir une carte additionnel capable d'interpréter ce langage, d'autre pas besoin.

Pour le moment j'ai une collection d'une centaine de diskettes et une vingtaine de vierge!
Dans la bestiole j'ai 3 cartes de connecté aux slots d'extension :
Une carte m'offrant un port SCSI, une carte vidéo, une carte me permettant de brancher les deux lecteurs de disk ][.

petite illustration :







N'ayant pas de manuel de cette ordinateur, il y a certaine entrée / sortie que j'ignore encore, celle qui se situe à droit de la sortie moniteur (rose) :



Mon but est d'apprendre un maximum d'information sur cette Apple, je demande aux anciens  aussi gentil qu'ils soient de m'aider dans ce retour en arrière.
Un vrai plaisir, la pomme prend toute sa valeur ici !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> N'ayant pas de manuel de cette ordinateur, il y a certaine entrée / sortie que j'ignore encore, *celle qui se situe à droit de la sortie moniteur (rose)* :



Ça, vu la prise (cinch) et le symbole au dessus, c'est une sortie "vidéo-composite" pour pouvoir utiliser un téléviseur en guise de moniteur !

Mais bon, va falloir réviser tes notions de base, là : ce côté là, c'est pas la droite, mais la gauche !


----------



## Superparati (12 Juillet 2008)

Non non  pour moi c'est à droit  les deux prises&#8230;&#8230; entouré d'un rond blanc. (si tu préfères au mieux les deux connecteur situé de part et d'autre des connecteurs (moniteur et série pour brancher le joystique)
La sortie vidéo est au niveau du slot n°6 c'est sur et certain.
J'ai de quoi le brancher à la TV  (série vers péritel)


----------



## Vivid (12 Juillet 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh... j'ai peut-être l'explication, la commande rem pour arreter le magnetophone !?

ou plutot un pour la sauvegarde cassette, l'autre pour piloter le magnetophone.


----------



## Superparati (12 Juillet 2008)

Les icônes ressemble fortement à des cassettes audio.
c'était un support de stockage ?


----------



## Vivid (12 Juillet 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Les icônes ressemble fortement à des cassettes audio.
> c'était un support de stockage ?



bien sur, voyont Superparati !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Non non  pour moi c'est à droit  les deux prises entouré d'un rond blanc. (si tu préfères au mieux les deux connecteur situé de part et d'autre des connecteurs (moniteur et série pour brancher le joystique)
> La sortie vidéo est au niveau du slot n°6 c'est sur et certain.
> J'ai de quoi le brancher à la TV  (série vers péritel)



Ben quand j'ai lu "celle qui se situe à droit de la sortie moniteur (rose)", je pensais que c'était de la prise rose dont tu demandais l'utilité, et j'ai pris la DB9 pour la prise moniteur.

Bon, les deux prises dans le rond, je pense (comme vivid) que ce sont les connexions pour brancher un magnétophone à cassettes, sans doute pour l'une enregistrer et l'autre pour lire (vu les flèches) sur cassette au lieu de disquette (beaucoup d'ordis de cette époque ne disposaient pas de disquettes, et devait utiliser des cassettes audio certifiées comme mémoire de masse) !


----------



## bonpat (13 Juillet 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Mon but est d'apprendre un maximum d'information sur cette Apple, je demande aux anciens  aussi gentil qu'ils soient de m'aider dans ce retour en arrière.
> Un vrai plaisir, la pomme prend toute sa valeur ici !



Ça pourrait t'intéresser: le AppleIIeOwner'sManual


----------



## bonpat (13 Juillet 2008)

_(tirés du .pdf précédent)_


PRINT: Displays information on the screen. 
INPUT: Lets you interact with someone using your program. 
LET: Defines a variable. 
END: Tells the computer the program is finished. 
NEW: Erases whatever is in memory. 
HOME:Erases whatever is on the screen. 
LIST: Displays the program in memory. 
RUN: Executes the program in memory. 
CAT: Short for catalog. Displays a list of what's on a disk. 
SAVE:Stores your program in a file on a disk. 
LOAD: Transfers a copy of a program on a disk into memory.


----------



## claude72 (13 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, les deux prises dans le rond, je pense (comme vivid) que ce sont les connexions pour brancher un magnétophone à cassettes, sans doute pour l'une enregistrer et l'autre pour lire (vu les flèches) sur cassette


Je confirme, ce sont les branchements d'un magnétophone à cassette, l'une pour l'entrée (lecture) et l'autre pour la sortie (enregistrement).


(et la cinch rose, c'est une sortie vidéo composite PAL)


----------



## Vivid (13 Juillet 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Je confirme, ce sont les branchements d'un magnétophone à cassette, l'une pour l'entrée (lecture) et l'autre pour la sortie (enregistrement).
> 
> 
> (et la cinch rose, c'est une sortie vidéo composite PAL)



j'ai ressorti un magnéto 'Exelvision' donc spécial informatique. La Din classique et les 3 jacks femelles, plus rare; enregistrement, sauvegarde et remote ou telecommande.

a+


----------



## Superparati (14 Juillet 2008)

bonpat a dit:


> Ça pourrait t'intéresser: le AppleIIeOwner'sManual



Merci beaucoup !


claude72=> effectivement c'est avec cette sortie que je branche le moniteur.

Vivid=> je découvre ! Tous les cassettes fonctionnaient ou l'ensemble avait besoin de cassette spécial?


Il y a un interrupteur sous l'apple au niveau du clavier, savez-vous à quoi il sert?


----------



## Vivid (14 Juillet 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Merci beaucoup !
> 
> 
> claude72=> effectivement c'est avec cette sortie que je branche le moniteur.
> ...



toutes les cassettes sauf, les chromes, ferrite, tu prend des 'classiques' tu auras peut-être a regler sur ton magneto, l'azimutage, par une vis normalement accessible sous la trape de chargement de la cassette (petit trous), elle te régle la tête de lecture pour avoir un signal plus ou  moins aiguë, sois trés doux ! 

donc si l'azimutage n'est pas le même entre deux magnetophones des cassettes peuvent ne pas passées, pour cela tu régle l'azimutage de ton magneto a l'oreille pendant que ta cassette tourne. Normalement l'ordis 'accroche' le signal en début de la sauvegarde sur la bande, les 2 ou 3 permieres secondes. Un compteur sur le magneto est idéal.

Deux magneto, te permet d'avoir le tiens dont tu ne touche plus l'azimut et l'autre pour recevoir des cassettes 'exterieure'. Pour des cassettes qui date avant de toucher a l'azimutage un exercice; rembobine les (électricité statique)

Que de souvenir !!!

Pour l'interrupteur, ce n'est pas le reset de la bécane?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Vivid=> je découvre ! Tous les cassettes fonctionnaient ou l'ensemble avait besoin de cassette spécial?



Des cassettes "Fe2O3" seulement (les plus ordinaires, en fait), mais le mieux était d'utiliser des cassettes "certifiées" (CàD ayant subit un contrôle garantissant que la bande ne contenait aucune lacune dans le revêtement d'oxyde de fer, parce qu'un centième de mm de lacune, en audio, ça ne s'entend pas, mais sur un signal numérique, ce sont quelques bits qui sautent, et l'enregistrement est foutu).


----------



## flotow (14 Juillet 2008)

on doit pouvoir trouver des infos  

ca me fait penser qu'il faudrai que je m'y mette (juste pour voir)


----------



## claude72 (14 Juillet 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> claude72=> effectivement c'est avec cette sortie que je branche le moniteur.


Ah bon ??? pourtant tu as l'air d'avoir une carte vidéo dans le slot numéro 3 : c'est celui où tu as la grande carte (une Chat Mauve, ou un truc du genre) branchée sur *2* connecteurs : ce slot était spécialement réservé à une carte vidéo, les petits potentiomètres à l'arrière de la carte sont (si j'ai bonne mémoire) les réglages de niveaux RVB, et la sortie vidéo RVB est sur la prise DB9 verticale fixée sur la face arrière à l'emplacement "6"

(dans le slot n°6 c'est la carte contrôleur des lecteurs de disquette, et dans le n°1 c'est une carte série RS 232)





> Tous les cassettes fonctionnaient ou l'ensemble avait besoin de cassette spécial?


Mais comme tu as deux lecteurs de disquette, les cassettes ne sont pas vraiment nécessaires !!!

(et de plus, je ne suis pas sûr, donc à prendre avec toutes réserves, que les entrée/sortie cassette soient utilisables quand le IIe est booté sur une disquette, comme le montre ta photo d'écran ???) 





> Il y a un interrupteur sous l'apple au niveau du clavier, savez-vous à quoi il sert?


De mémoire, je dirais que c'est une commutation AZERTY / QWERTY...

... mais je ne suis pas sûr du tout !!!

... surtout qu'il y a 2 versions du IIe : il y a le modèle de base avec processeur 6502, et le modèle "étendu" avec un processeur 65C02 et un clavier légèrement modifié... et il me semble que l'interrupteur en question n'avait pas exactement la même fonction sur les deux... (bien que ça restait au niveau du clavier)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Mais comme tu as deux lecteurs de disquette, les cassettes ne sont pas vraiment nécessaires !!!



Mais t'es pas bien toi ? Bien sûr, qu'elles sont nécessaire, les cassettes, tu sais pas encore ce que c'est, d'être geek ?


----------



## Bernard53 (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Quelques liens :
- une page où l'on trouve un lien sur l'AppleSoft, le Basic implanté en ROM dans l'Apple //e
- une autre (en anglais) où l'on trouve quelques commandes du Basic et des systèmes d'exploitation Dos 3.3 et ProDOS.


----------



## Superparati (15 Juillet 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Ah bon ??? pourtant tu as l'air d'avoir une carte vidéo dans le slot numéro 3 : c'est celui où tu as la grande carte (une Chat Mauve, ou un truc du genre) branchée sur *2* connecteurs : ce slot était spécialement réservé à une carte vidéo, les petits potentiomètres à l'arrière de la carte sont (si j'ai bonne mémoire) les réglages de niveaux RVB, et la sortie vidéo RVB est sur la prise DB9 verticale fixée sur la face arrière à l'emplacement "6"
> 
> (dans le slot n°6 c'est la carte contrôleur des lecteurs de disquette, et dans le n°1 c'est une carte série RS 232)
> 
> ...



Effectivement je dispose de cette carte. Elle me permet de me brancher sur un moniteur externe (TV puisque je dispose d'un cable (VGA vers péritel)
Je branche mon écran Apple Green Phosphor sur le connecteur rose.



À gauche du clavier et de la pomme, j'ai le numéro 65C02. C'est une version étendu de l'Apple _IIe_
Il faudra que je teste pour l'interrupteur lors de mes frappes de clavier. 



Bernard53 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelques liens :
> - une page où l'on trouve un lien sur l'AppleSoft, le Basic implanté en ROM dans l'Apple //e
> - une autre (en anglais) où l'on trouve quelques commandes du Basic et des systèmes d'exploitation Dos 3.3 et ProDOS.



Merci pour tous ces liens forts intéressants. Pour une fois qu'il y en a un complet en français


----------



## Vivid (15 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


>



Il est beau ce parquet ! du vrai du massif :love:


----------



## krigepouh (15 Juillet 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> ...
> 
> De mémoire, je dirais que c'est une commutation AZERTY / QWERTY...



Pour avoir le même dans notre chambre (très romantique tout çà), je confirme il s'agit bien d'un commutateur Azerty/Qwerty.


----------



## flotow (15 Juillet 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> Il est beau ce parquet ! du vrai du massif :love:



c'est du pin monsieur, du pin  (non, pas pim )



krigepouh a dit:


> Pour avoir le même dans notre chambre (très romantique tout çà), je confirme il s'agit bien d'un commutateur Azerty/Qwerty.



c'est vrai qu'il est difficile de faire mieux :love:


----------



## Vivid (15 Juillet 2008)

krigepouh a dit:


> Pour avoir le même dans notre chambre (très romantique tout çà), je confirme il s'agit bien d'un commutateur Azerty/Qwerty.



1) c'est pour la faire grimper au rideaux ?... 
2) j'ai plus de place, demain j'attaque les WC 

reussir a en mettre un, dans la chambre a coucher, ton savoir faire devrait en intéresser plus d'un. 

Hors sujet on: elle est ou ton ecole? Hors sujet off:


----------



## claude72 (16 Juillet 2008)

krigepouh a dit:


> Pour avoir le même dans notre chambre (très romantique tout çà), je confirme il s'agit bien d'un commutateur Azerty/Qwerty.


Ahhh, merci : ça me rassure, ma mémoire n'est donc pas si mauvaise...





			
				Superparati a dit:
			
		

> À gauche du clavier et de la pomme, j'ai le numéro 65C02. C'est une version étendu de l'Apple IIe
> Il faudra que je teste pour l'interrupteur lors de mes frappes de clavier.


Donc, toujours si ma mémoire ne me joue pas de tours, sur le clavier du 65C02 certaines touches ont 3 signes, et l'interrupteur sert à basculer d'un jeu de signe à l'autre (un peu comme le Alt Gr des PC).





> Effectivement je dispose de cette carte. Elle me permet de me brancher sur un moniteur externe (TV puisque je dispose d'un cable (VGA vers péritel)


Euhhh, ce n'est pas du VGA ! même si la forme extérieure de la prise ressemble, la connexion VGA est une *sub* D à 15 broches (3 rangées de 5), alors que celle de l'Apple II est une D à 9 broches (1 rangée de 5 + 1 rangée de 4).





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es pas bien toi ? Bien sûr, qu'elles sont nécessaire, les cassettes, tu sais pas encore ce que c'est, d'être geek ?


Oups, pardon pour la gaffe : savais pas...  
(promis, Pascal, je ne recommencerai plus... aïe, non pas taper...)


----------



## Superparati (16 Juillet 2008)

pardon pas VGA mais sub D


----------



## Superparati (16 Juillet 2008)

je vais tester tout cela demain.
je vais remplir l'écran de signe vert ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> je vais tester tout cela demain.
> je vais remplir l'écran de signe vert ^^


Faudra un gros signe, alors, même avec un petit écran  À moins que tu n'en mettes plusieurs, de signe*s*


----------



## Superparati (16 Juillet 2008)

à cette heure-ci je ne suis plus tout frais  ^^


----------

